# Apple, you have a customer for life!



## aryayush (Oct 12, 2007)

And that's me!

I know this is probably spam. I should have posted this in the Apple thread but I wanted it to be highly visible. I'm sorry for resorting to posting it here, but I hope the content of this post will make you think that I wasn't too wrong in doing so.

________________________________________________________


My Mac just saved my friggin' butt! I worship it now. I was cursing it just a while ago and I love it now. I want to kiss it; I want to profess my love to it. Maybe take it to a candlelit dinner or something! I am not exaggerating and I've not gone loony.

Here's what happened:

I had painstakingly typed out a long essay on my Mac. I had two TextEdit windows open - one had the points I was using and the other one had the essay. I was making changes after practically each word. I was poring over the minutest details, trying to get it just right. Because this is important stuff. I have to speak it in front of more than five hundred people tomorrow. Those are going to be three very nervous minutes for me. I had laboured like an ass.

When I was done, I just wanted to rehearse it in front of a friend of mine. I asked him to set the stopwatch and then sat up straight from my leaning position in front of my Mac. Then I pulled the notebook towards me. In a split second, the MagSafe power cord snapped out of the slot (it had got stuck under the foot of the bed) and all was dark. My Mac's battery is in for replacement right now.

I howled. I literally howled. I fell back on the bed and tore at my hair. I cursed Apple. I cursed Steve Jobs. I cursed my Mac and my extreme faith in it, thinking that it could do me no wrong. I cursed computers. I cursed my very existence. I was in shock. What was I supposed to do now? I just could not gear myself up to write that whole thing again. It would never be as good. It was just impossible.

After a few minutes, I just pressed the power button again and let it boot up. All the while, I just wanted to throw something through that screen. When I entered my password, I literally punched the keys in. After that, I ran a Spotlight search for the words I knew were there in my prepared speech. Even if I could salvage a paragraph or two (through some temporary file or something), I'd at least have a base to build up on. Nothing. Zip. Zilch. Zero.

So, I fired Pages. (I hated TextEdit with every breath in my body now.) I fiddled with the Preferences for no reason at all and then finally, knowing that I'd just have to get down to it, I started typing again. I had just typed ten words when my fingers typed the words "get lost dammit". I'd just lost the enthusiasm I'd had a few minutes before. I couldn't go through this again. I fell back on the bed again.

Thinking that maybe I should follow the method I'd followed the previous time, I thought that I should first jot down the points (most of which I'd now forgotten). So, grudgingly and with extreme revulsion, I launched TextEdit.

And that, my dear friends, was the point where I fell in love, all over again. The magic was back. My Mac had once again exceeded my expectations. I jumped in joy. I did a little jig. I shouted (literally shouted), "Macs rock! This is awesome. I friggin' love this thing!" My friends, who'd been witness to the entire episode, must have thought I was on crack. But I could not help it. I beheld a sight so amazing, so brilliant... WOW!

There, right in the centre of the screen, were three TextEdit documents arranged in a neat cascade. The one on the back was an unimportant document where I'd jotted down something, the second one was the one with the points and in the front, standing like a galactic warrior emerging from a landslide, was my essay, exactly as I'd left it, accurate to the last exclamation mark. An unsaved document, typed in a tiny little application that comes for free on every Mac and one that we take for granted, had survived a cold reboot without any mess. It was a revelation. It was magical!

I love my existence now. I love computers. I love Macs and the extreme faith I had in it has now grown ten-fold (and I didn't think that was possible). I love Steve Jobs. Above all, I love Apple!

Thank you, Apple! I promise you, as long as the company lives and keep churning out the unmatched, beautiful and super reliable Mac OS X operating system and keeps bundling them on its Macs, I'll keep buying them. And my kids will buy them too. You truly have a customer for life. Congratulations! 


*Update:* digg this, if you wish to.


*Update 2:* Some people wanted to read it so this is the speech I prepared and thanks to my Mac, am able to present before you guys today:





> *Social Networking*
> 
> Honourable Sir,
> 
> ...


Any and all feedback is highly encouraged and appreciated.


----------



## vish786 (Oct 12, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> ... And my kids will buy them too....


this is seriously too much ... 

i'm just imagining, if ur kids hate Mac to d extent u love Mac... i can assume the situation... each one kicking others A$$


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 12, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> I howled. I literally howled. I fell back on the bed and tore at my hair. I cursed Apple. I cursed Steve Jobs. I cursed my Mac and my extreme faith in it, thinking that it could do me no wrong. I cursed computers. I cursed my very existence. I was in shock. What was I supposed to do now? I just could not gear myself up to write that whole thing again. It would never be as good. It was just impossible.



Wait, u were writing an Important essay & u forgot to save it?

Oh! why oh why I use word 2003/2007 which already has autosave & document recovery feature since ages...

why oh why do I press the control+S button when i m writing some thing importent in Notepad..

I failed to understand, why my logic is so good


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Oct 12, 2007)

Common Arya this is one of the stupidest posts by you praising the Mac...
As GX has already pointed out it is not a big deal that you were able to recover the document..
Also if you werent you were to blame for not saving if you were doing something that important...


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 12, 2007)

Ankur Gupta said:
			
		

> Common Arya this is one of the stupidest posts by you praising the Mac...


He is a macboy, what can u expect. They kiss a computer when it recovers a file just cos out of stupidity they forgot to save an important essay. ...I don't understand, who is more stupid here...u for not saving the document or u for posting something like this.

Many times for me, 3Ds Max recovered models from corrupt .max files or I was able to recover files from the "Autosave" folder of 3ds max due to a sudden power cut or anything like that.....whats the point of praising Windows Vista for it , its Autodesk which made this.

Oh wait, Apple made textedit, with auto recovery...so from now on Arya will never care to save anything because he knows Mac will recover it even if he is not cautious out about something this important ....Hey wait, now even I won't care to save that important archi design I made in 3ds Max cos I know even if there is a power cut I can get the file or fragment of file from the "Autosave" folder....lolz

mods....kick me for this....I just can't stop laughing at the fact that arya forgot to save an essay he was working on


----------



## alsiladka (Oct 12, 2007)

Forget the Apple and Windows talk for a moment.
As techies, it was highly unprofessional and stupid of you not to save such an important essay arya. Specially when so much of your efforts and hard work went into it. Do make sure you save your work regularly next time, and if the platform you are using features the option, enable auto save.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 12, 2007)

@Arya

Ontopic

As per point... all most all Word processors / Applications do have AutoSave and auto recover options... in most of them you can actually configure how often you want your Application to autosave the document..

off topic...

I am glad that your DOC is saved... yes its really hard when u lose out on a hard work ...

I have faced such issue few times and yes its really painful, the Post is justified to share the joy but actually the section should have been Chit-Chat...


And best of luck for the Presentation you have... I wish you put up the good performance there  so that next time when we can meet u can buy me a lunch or some thing to eat


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 12, 2007)

I think that the point he wants to make is that the Text Editor has autosave feature, which is not a full fledged word processor. I dunno if it can be called autosave coz he hadn't saved the document beforehand, if I interpreted his post correctly.

I understand the joy when you got your document back, but I think creating a new thread was unnecessary. Exaggeration is what I'll term this post as.

OffTopic: Abe Saurav, aajkal invisible kyon rehta hai? Kisi se chup raha hai kya??!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 12, 2007)

> I dunno if it can be called autosave coz he hadn't saved the document beforehand, if I interpreted his post correctly.



Yes even if you dont save the document or file the un-save doc or file in almost all mordern apps will be auto saved to a temp directory  ....

and for off topic...

Exams are near  so, little busy off line 

for an example refer here, *www.chotocheeta.com/2007/09/27/save-your-word-documents-from-sudden-power-outage/


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 12, 2007)

Yeah, that should be termed autorecover rather than autosave.

Offtopic: Good Luck for your exams


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 12, 2007)

even Open office org also has a auto recovery feature
the point its is very common feature arya


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 12, 2007)

I just checked this: GEdit has only autosave feature; no autorecover. Its a known fact that MS Word/OOo Writer haf both the features while Notepad has none.


----------



## mediator (Oct 12, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> this is seriously too much ...
> 
> i'm just imagining, if ur kids hate Mac to d extent u love Mac... i can assume the situation... each one kicking others A$$


 Imagine one of em being a linux dood and other a windows/MS fanboy =>  Entertainment unlimited for their mum!  *www.smileyhut.com/eat_drink/beer3.gif


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Oct 12, 2007)

^  



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> And that's me!
> 
> I know this is probably spam. I should have posted this in the Apple thread but I wanted it to be highly visible. I'm sorry for resorting to posting it here, but I hope the content of this post will make you think that I wasn't too wrong in doing so.
> 
> ...



I sure hope this was not the text you almost lost, as i'd rather wish that you did lose this one 

/ * Just joking. Don't take it to heart. Would have loved to see that macboy face light up. Got some pics of the special moment? * /


----------



## iMav (Oct 12, 2007)

just goes to show how dumb and blind some 1 can be ....  word does this since ages  cant stop laughing at ur ignorance .... u wet ur pants thinking u lost ur essay and i dont even bother to save coz i know word takes care of it 

  cant stop laughing at ur ignorance   auto save feature  u didnt know abt it  and guys if u read betweeen the lines .... aayush wasnt using his be-loved pages .... i wonder why .... is a simple text editor simply better than pages thats y maybe


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 12, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> and guys if u read betweeen the lines .... aayush wasnt using his be-loved pages .... i wonder why .... is a simple text editor simply better than pages thats y maybe



Did u forget, for Arya, more features is bad. So he was using textedit & not pages...who needs more features of Pages


----------



## aditya.shevade (Oct 12, 2007)

OK people... stop flaming him.....


----------



## iMav (Oct 12, 2007)

1 thing is proved here textedit is better than pages


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## goobimama (Oct 12, 2007)

Who said Word and other office suites don't have autosaving features? Of course they do. They are meant to be that way. But when you find a simple app as textedit (Windows Notepad on steroids for Mac) doing such a thing, it is pretty amazing. 

That said, aayush, it's very careless of you not to save. That's like the 11th commandment.

*Jesus Saves*


----------



## narangz (Oct 12, 2007)

LMAO  What a topic & what a love  


			
				arya said:
			
		

> My Mac just saved my friggin' butt! I worship it now. I was cursing it just a while ago and I love it now. I want to kiss it; I want to profess my love to it. Maybe take it to a candlelit dinner or something! I am not exaggerating and I've not gone loony.



*Do Not Mind* the following text. Its a joke 

Means you are marrying a Mac  Then are you sure you'll have kids? Or will you have apples  Okay guys arya's child's name: appleayush 

(Arya, sorry  )


----------



## eggman (Oct 12, 2007)

Tomorrow arya will save a file, but(as he's careless) will forget the location where he saved. Then he'll curse apple,kick it,..........the suddenly, he'll remember the greatest invention of all time, known as Spotlite. Woof, he'll find the file within seconds and_ wow!!!!! Apple has done it again._ Apple will get the same customer, for two lifetimes. GO APPLE GO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 12, 2007)

eggman said:
			
		

> Apple will get the same customer, *for two lifetimes*.


 Haha... I can't help laffing!!


----------



## iMav (Oct 12, 2007)

@eggman


----------



## aryayush (Oct 12, 2007)

eggman said:
			
		

> Tomorrow arya will save a file, but(as he's careless) will forget the location where he saved. Then he'll curse apple,kick it,..........the suddenly, he'll remember the greatest invention of all time, known as Spotlite. Woof, he'll find the file within seconds and_ wow!!!!! Apple has done it again._ Apple will get the same customer, for two lifetimes. GO APPLE GO!!!!!!!!!


LOL! That was funny. 

Thanks goobimama, for posting what I was about to post. TextEdit != Word. It is more in line with Wordpad.

I almost never launch Pages because TextEdit does whatever I want it to. I only ever bother with Pages if I need the templates. And yes, TextEdit is indeed better than Pages for most casual users.

To everyone who is saying I exaggerated and had a good laugh, please be thankful to me. I don't know about you guys but I think I made it pretty clear that this was a humourous post. Sarcasm and exaggeration are two of my favourites when it comes to generating humour.

When I was posting this thread, I knew I would be ridiculed for going over the moon just because of a tiny auto-recovery feature. Knowing that full well, I still went ahead and posted this. Because most of you guys don't get the point. My Mac saved my life yesterday. I won second prize for that essay that my Mac saved. I've fallen in love and wanted to express my happiness and I certainly don't need anyone's permission to do so.

This is a humourous post. Treat it as one. Thanks! 


_Mods, you might want to merge this thread with the Apple thread._


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 13, 2007)

> I've fallen in love and wanted to express my happiness and I certainly don't need anyone's permission to do so.


 
U R in love with a machine  

The Matrix here sooner the I expected


----------



## eggman (Oct 13, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> I won second prize for that essay


Well.......congratulations............


----------



## goobimama (Oct 13, 2007)

Second prize. Pfft! So lame. All that effort and a second prize? Shame on you.


----------



## iMav (Oct 13, 2007)

didnt u tell them that u used a mac to make the essay they sure wudv given u the first prize ... u use a mac after


----------



## aryayush (Oct 13, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Second prize. Pfft! So lame. All that effort and a second prize? Shame on you.


That's what I felt too, actually.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 13, 2007)

Are its ok, even Apple is at 2nd place when it comes to over all Market share of OS out there in the world, so arya will work hard just like Apple to reach place 1


----------



## goobimama (Oct 13, 2007)

^^ Literally cracked me up! Too good!


----------



## aryayush (Oct 13, 2007)

Who hacked your account?

I seriously hope that was sarcasm. You found the post above yours funny? Am I missing something here?


----------



## goobimama (Oct 13, 2007)

Heh heh.. in the words of daffy duck (now you know it's me), The 'yolks' on you...

It's all good man. Just that gx somehow manages to come up with some cracked up scheme trying to put you down...that's why it was funny. I did 'seriously' laugh...


----------



## aditya.shevade (Oct 13, 2007)

^^ Funny yeah....


----------



## vish786 (Oct 13, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> It's all good man. Just that gx somehow manages to come up with some cracked up scheme trying to put you down...that's why it was funny. I did 'seriously' laugh...



he always does that... kutte ki pooch ki thara peche rehata hai.


----------



## alsiladka (Oct 13, 2007)

Arya you still did not mention why you did not save such an important document in the first place?
That is one of the fundamentals of computing, save your work with a frequency proportionate to its importance (Hey it just came to my mind  )


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Oct 13, 2007)

Overkill!

Now that you have got all the attention you needed, let's move it to chit-chat, shall we?


----------



## enticer86 (Oct 13, 2007)

guys...  lets stop laughin... congrats mr. arya... u recovered an IMP doc tht u forgot to save...congrats... 




			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Wait, u were writing an Important essay & u forgot to save it?
> 
> Oh! why oh why I use word 2003/2007 which already has autosave & document recovery feature since ages...
> 
> ...


If only one wud hav the logic to save an imp doc while working on it, one wud not b on MAC


----------



## aryayush (Oct 13, 2007)

Oh really! WOW, that's some convoluted logic you have going on there, Mayank!

I did not save it because that's what I do. I don't save. I have a notebook so I am not in any danger of power suddenly being cut off and I have a Mac so I am not in any danger of it crashing suddenly, so I don't have the need to keep hitting ⌘S regularly. I just don't save. I know it is a very bad habit that might come back to bite me some day - but well, that's just the way it is.


----------



## blackpearl (Oct 13, 2007)

eggman said:
			
		

> Tomorrow arya will save a file, but(as he's careless) will forget the location where he saved. Then he'll curse apple,kick it,..........the suddenly, he'll remember the greatest invention of all time, known as Spotlite. Woof, he'll find the file within seconds and_ wow!!!!! Apple has done it again._ Apple will get the same customer, for two lifetimes. GO APPLE GO!!!!!!!!!



Post of the year!!


----------



## iMav (Oct 13, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> I did not save it because that's what I do. I don't save. I have a notebook so I am not in any danger of power suddenly being cut off and I have a Mac so I am not in any danger of it crashing suddenly, so I don't have the need to keep hitting ⌘S regularly. I just don't save


  another show of aryaness


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 14, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> *I did not save it because* that's what I do. *I don't save*. I have a notebook so I am not in any danger of power suddenly being cut off and I have a Mac so I am not in any danger of it crashing suddenly, so I* don't have the need to keep hitting ⌘S* regularly. *I just don't save*. I know* it is a very bad habit* that might come back to *bite me some day* - but well, that's just the way it is.


 
Lolz...u r the first computer user ever who says "I do not need to save a document i m working on".

I have a PC which u know about. I have a UPS so sudden power cut is not a problem. I use Windows in a properly configures way which unless I tinker with, never crashes. I use 3Ds Max & it has auto recovery & auto save by default.....so I should also not saves files right? Gr8 logic...something that important & u did not save it.


----------



## spironox (Oct 14, 2007)

^^^ great aryayush now u are a absent minded professor too huh ??


----------



## aryayush (Oct 14, 2007)

Yeah, well - I don't save. I have a bad habit. Big deal!

See if these guys can get it published in _The Hindustan Times_ or something!


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 14, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Yeah, well - I don't save. I have a bad habit. Big deal!
> 
> See if these guys can get it published in _The Hindustan Times_ or something!




i wish you had lost whole of your essay, atleast then from next you would start saving, also bugging us with threads like this
man learns from his mistakes!
no mistake=no learn(read:_aadmi chot khakar he sekhta hai_)
      


     

On a serious note @arya pls pm me your essay, i want to just see


----------



## aryayush (Oct 14, 2007)

Oh, sure. Why not! Check the inbox. 

And please give me feedback on whether you liked it (publicly if the feedback is negative and in a PM if it is positive).


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 14, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Oh, sure. Why not! Check the inbox.
> 
> And please give me feedback on whether you liked it (publicly if the feedback is negative and in a PM if it is positive).


just got it now!
but now need to go some restraunt for dinner, so will give feedback afterwards
bye!


----------



## xbonez (Oct 14, 2007)

maybe he's so surprised and elated that he got back his speech because he never expected that from a *Mac*. maybe windows, but not from a mac


----------



## alsiladka (Oct 14, 2007)

@Arya,
Why dont you post your essay in here? I wouldn't mind reading it. It was a winning essay.


----------



## xbonez (Oct 14, 2007)

atleast mention the topic of ur essay. and yeah, post it here if u don't mind. or else, PM me. i'd love to read what u've written so painstakingly coz after reading ur post i've got to admit, u write pretty well


----------



## aryayush (Oct 14, 2007)

*Social Networking*

Thank you very much for the appreciation! I feel honoured. 


This is the speech I prepared and thanks to my Mac, am able to present before you guys today:





> *Social Networking*
> 
> Honourable Sir,
> 
> ...


Any and all feedback is highly encouraged and appreciated.


----------



## Yamaraj (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: Social Networking*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Any and all feedback is highly encouraged and appreciated.


*www.zdnet.co.uk/i/z/nw/sp/storygraphics/apple-store-shaved-head.jpg


----------



## aryayush (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks for that! 

Not exactly what I was hoping for but still quite welcome.


----------



## narangz (Oct 14, 2007)

Well, its nicely written. I confess you have got pretty good writing skills & your posts too are (easily)readable.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 14, 2007)

Hmm...very well written but You cud've done better.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 14, 2007)

ayush said:
			
		

> One particular point the opposition strenuously tried to paint as a negative trait is the anonymity that is inseparably associated with online social networking. Let me get this straight. Is anonymity the demon of social networking? Is that why you condemn it? Let me say that, just for the sake of argument, I agree. So, let us ban the use of knives in the country. After all, they are used for murder. It is not, and I would like to stress on this point, the object that causes the harm but the manner in which those entrusted with it choose to use it.


 Very true!

Hmmm.. looking at your post, I am guessing that not much time was allotted to you.


----------



## aryayush (Oct 14, 2007)

Thank you narangz, The_Devil_Himself and infra_red_dude! Thank you very much! 

@The_Devil_Himself,
I know. I'll try to do even better the next time round.


----------



## alsiladka (Oct 14, 2007)

It was a nice approach, but understandably, time constrain did not let you delve deep into the topic. There was a lot left to put light on, actually, we all could have a discussion on this topic over here in chit chat 

BTW, what was the occassion for this debate and what was the prize


----------



## iMav (Oct 15, 2007)

very articulate and nicely put ... language was amazing been a long time since iv read something so articulate (other than dan brown offcourse)


----------



## aryayush (Oct 15, 2007)

Whoa! WOW! Thanks, man! Thanks a lot! I am overwhelmed by this appreciation. Please don't mention my name next to greats like Dan Brown! 



			
				alsiladka said:
			
		

> It was a nice approach, but understandably, time constrain did not let you delve deep into the topic. There was a lot left to put light on


Yeah, I had to be done in three minutes and that includes the formalities, which I have not penned down in the speech. I actually had to leave out a few portions of that essay on the occasion. Three minutes is just too small a time frame.



			
				alsiladka said:
			
		

> BTW, what was the occassion for this debate and what was the prize


I dunno. I might get a certificate. The winner won the award. The occasion was my college's first ever fest, Déjà Vu. I prepared this speech on the day before the actual competition. I was in the core team for the preparation and am also one of the six representatives for the college. Plus, I had to handle all the computer related tasks during the event (all Windows based machines though, unfortunately) and I was participating in one more competition, which we won. Basically, it has been a very hectic half month for me. Been sleeping for the past two days now. 

(Sorry for going on a rant. Just wanted to let it all out. )


----------



## iMav (Oct 15, 2007)

dont get urself high i meant that the last piece of text worth reading before ur article was dan brown's angels and demons .... other than the great books written by our esteemed indian authors with great language skills on our engg syllabus


----------



## xbonez (Oct 15, 2007)

wow, dude. really well written. if this got the 2nd prize, i'd really like to read the one which got 1st. btw, this was an essay competition or a debate?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 15, 2007)

Aayush, one point which you cud've surely included is this, people often associate a certain genre with specific entities. For e.g in your case, Social Networking Sites? What are SNS? Ask this question to almost any Indian who uses the internet and the spontaneous answer wud be: Orkut!

There's more to Social Networking sites than Orkut. On an SNS people share their opinions, knowledge, meet like minded people, make new frenz etc. So in a way all the forums are also SNS. Rite? You cud've cleared this misconception SNS = Orkut!

Secondly, one important point that wud've added weight to your PoV was the recent Rizwanur Rehman case. Before the media came up wid it, I gotta kno about it from your post here and the Orkut link you had posted. You missed this out. I don't think there was any problem mentioning this as everyone including the WB CM acknowledged that it was a murder case. And this was not ambivalent. You needn't haf pointed fingers at anyone but cud've hightlighted the fact that SNSs helped in spreading awareness. You cud've given a personal touch to it by mentioning how you helped people know about this incident thru SNS as he was close to you.

I'm sure this would've won the first prize! 

************************************************************************

Coming back to the topic, did anyone notice that inspite of hafing a MagSafe power adaptor it snapped? Now it raises some questions as to how practical and effective it is to haf MagSafe.

First thing that comes to my mind is whether thats a permanent magnet or an electromagnet. Coz the DC carried in the power adaptor can affect the magnetic field. Does it weaken it or does it strengthen it? It depends on the polarity. Now I'm sure any company would've evaluated these things before incorporating it into their product. But I'd surely like to know more about it.

One thing I've noticed is that Power Adaptor connectors which are angled (L-Shaped), like this: *img463.imageshack.us/img463/2906/chargeric1.jpg

show lesser chances of snapping than power adaptors which are straight, like this: *image2.sina.com.cn/IT/cr/2006/0306/1306578747.jpg

My Laptop has the L-Shaped connector. I've seen that even tho the wire sometimes gets entangled, is stuck or even pulled by someone it does not snap from the Laptop. This is coz apart from the linear force to pull it out there is some angular force (torque) required too. Unless its applied in the right place and direction it doesn't snap. Never ever has this happened to my Laptop in the past 4 years. When you try to pull the laptop away it won't let you do it. Its like a horse tethered to a pole.

However in case of straight power connectors I've often witnessed snapping on my sis' Laptop. Its easy to pull it off and surely happens when it gets stuck somewhere.

Folks, you can actually try it out on your Laptop Power Adaptor connectors. Those with the L-shaped connectors, try pulling it out from various points. Unless the force is applied on the L-Junction, it won't come out. So no chances of snapping! Those with the straight connector can see that its very easy to pull it out.

I think the companies should consider this factor. Tho it may seem trivial, at least for me it not. My Laptop battery is dead so I'm careful about power outages but never bothered about the cord snapping.


----------



## Yamaraj (Oct 15, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Whoa! WOW! Thanks, man! Thanks a lot! I am overwhelmed by this appreciation. Please don't mention my name next to greats like Dan Brown!


No, you write well. If only you get yourself off that McHighHorse which itself is standing on a McSoapbox!


----------



## Pathik (Oct 15, 2007)

Good article arya... btw it was more of a debate than an essay..

@infra i think the magsafe connectors hav permanent magnets
btw see this ad
*movies.apple.com/movies/us/apple/getamac/accident_480x376.mov
lol.. the magsafe connectors are used so that they snap away on applying any force so that the device (macbook) isnt harmed in anyway... but u seem to see it as a negative..


----------



## aryayush (Oct 15, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> Good article arya... btw it was more of a debate than an essay..


It was an essay for a debate. I was speaking for the motion. Thanks for the appreciation! 



			
				xbonez said:
			
		

> wow, dude. really well written.


Thank you! Thank yo very much! 



			
				xbonez said:
			
		

> if this got the 2nd prize, i'd really like to read the one which got 1st.


The guy who won the first prize got it on a mere technicality. I am not boasting and am neither saying that he did not deserve it.

But we were clearly told that we would be allowed to have a paper with us that we could use as reference. On the day of the event, however, we were declined that. I had not learned my speech and he had. I was later told that points were docked from my total because I used my documents as reference. Maybe he would have won without that too but IMHO and based on the opinions of my friends, I had better material than he did. Of course, our opinion is biased so...

Anyway, what's done is done. I don't regret it. 



			
				xbonez said:
			
		

> btw, this was an essay competition or a debate?


It was essentially a debate but we had to speak individually for three minutes on a turn-by-turn basis. There was no actual "debate".



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> Aayush, one point which you cud've surely included is this, people often associate a certain genre with specific entities. For e.g in your case, Social Networking Sites? What are SNS? Ask this question to almost any Indian who uses the internet and the spontaneous answer wud be: Orkut!
> 
> There's more to Social Networking sites than Orkut. On an SNS people share their opinions, knowledge, meet like minded people, make new frenz etc. So in a way all the forums are also SNS. Rite? You cud've cleared this misconception SNS = Orkut!


Doesn't really prove anything, does it? And I simply did not have the time.



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> Secondly, one important point that wud've added weight to your PoV was the recent Rizwanur Rehman case. Before the media came up wid it, I gotta kno about it from your post here and the Orkut link you had posted. You missed this out. I don't think there was any problem mentioning this as everyone including the WB CM acknowledged that it was a murder case. And this was not ambivalent. You needn't haf pointed fingers at anyone but cud've hightlighted the fact that SNSs helped in spreading awareness. You cud've given a personal touch to it by mentioning how you helped people know about this incident thru SNS as he was close to you.


It was expressly disallowed. We had been told that Rizwan sir's case was not to be referred to.



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> I'm sure this would've won the first prize!


Impossible. I did not lose because I was short of points. I lost because they changed the rules of the game (or, at least, this was one of the major reasons).



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> Coming back to the topic, did anyone notice that inspite of hafing a MagSafe power adaptor it snapped? Now it raises some questions as to how practical and effective it is to haf MagSafe.


The whole point of the MagSafe power adapter is that it snaps off easily, preventing your notebook from being dragged to the ground. It did what I expect it to.



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> My Laptop has the L-Shaped connector. I've seen that even tho the wire sometimes gets entangled, is stuck or even pulled by someone it does not snap from the Laptop. This is coz apart from the linear force to pull it out there is some angular force (torque) required too. Unless its applied in the right place and direction it doesn't snap. Never ever has this happened to my Laptop in the past 4 years. When you try to pull the laptop away it won't let you do it. Its like a horse tethered to a pole.


Which means, if someone trips on the power cord, it is going down, baby!

The MagSafe power connector is a boon. It has potentially saved my notebook more times than I can count on my fingers. You try to pull it out and it just won't let go. You have to either pull at it very hard or gently twist it at an angle to make it let go. But when someone trips on it or it gets stuck somewhere, anything which causes it to get pulled suddenly, it cleanly snaps off. It is awesome!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh ok, I didn't know much about MagSafe. Now I know


----------



## aryayush (Oct 15, 2007)

Glad I could help. 

The MagSafe power adapter and the friggin' awesome un-frickin'-believably cool trackpad are two of the most convincing reasons to buy an Apple notebook (apart from Mac OS X).


----------



## xbonez (Oct 15, 2007)

i still maintain u should change ur name to iAayush


----------



## aryayush (Oct 15, 2007)

I actually tried that on orkut. It changed it to "IAayush" and that was just looking stupid, so I dropped the idea.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 15, 2007)

I must say. There's trackpads and there's apple trackpads. I've used all kinds of laptops from Sony to HP to Dell to whathaveyou. With an apple trackpad it is actually possible to work without a mouse. The feel is just right. 

Btw, some good stuff huh Aayush. With the article n all..


----------



## aryayush (Oct 16, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> I must say. There's trackpads and there's apple trackpads. I've used all kinds of laptops from Sony to HP to Dell to whathaveyou. With an apple trackpad it is actually possible to work without a mouse.


I do. gx_saurav laughed at me when I told him this. The idea of using a trackpad exclusively and claiming that it is almost as good as a mouse (and, for most stuff, even better) was laughable for him. Why? Because every trackpad he has ever used sucks! Only Apple knows how to make trackpads.



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Btw, some good stuff huh Aayush. With the article n all..


I am hundred percent sure you did not even read that. Did you?


----------



## goobimama (Oct 16, 2007)

Kya yaar. Itna bhi besharam nahin hoon. 

FYI, I worked at the film festival using only my iBook and it's trackpad. There were 'doz machines there which were 'supposed to be more capable' but I just couldn't. Since the net was always connected, they would just keep catching viruses. The IT guys were always there trying to fix things. But I used only my iBook. If only I had known that it was capable of extending the desktop...


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 16, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> I do. gx_saurav laughed at me when I told him this. The idea of using a trackpad exclusively and claiming that it is almost as good as a mouse


 
There was a reason for my laugh. Trying playing a game with a trackpad, or try working on 3ds Max with a trackpad. Tell me, how will u do Alt+Middle click on a trackpad to rotate the viewport in 3ds Max? Where is the middle click button in Trackpad?

Oh & by the way, on my Microsoft Wireless laser mouse 5000 its hard to press the wheel which acts as middle click but I have set the side button to act as middle click, can u do that in Mighty Mouse?

For simply writing a note in textedit, or web surfing, or 2d desigining a trackpad is good enough, for everything else, its useless.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 16, 2007)

As for your Mighty mouse thing, Yep! You can set any of the buttons to any of the buttons....

Btw, a friend who bought a macbook plays unreal tournament ONLY WITH THE TRACKPAD! She came over when we had a LAN session. I offered her an extra mouse I had lying around. "Nope!". And she was pretty good at it too! Looked a bit weird though...gaming with a trackpad.


----------



## aryayush (Oct 16, 2007)

It is only a problem when you are working on three dimensions.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 16, 2007)

Hmm... so the Microsoft mouse middle button is hard eh! The middle button my mighty mouse is as soft as...a mountain


----------



## RCuber (Oct 16, 2007)

^^ LOL goobi


----------



## aryayush (Oct 16, 2007)

Umm... did I miss something? That's not funny. 



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Kya yaar. Itna bhi besharam nahin hoon.


_Ye aajkal hindi bolne ka josh kahaan se chad gaya!_

Well, thanks then!


----------



## goobimama (Oct 16, 2007)

Yep. You missed a deadly thread. The one where a lot of stupid americans want to do it with robots by 2012 (started by...drumroll....iMav!)


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 16, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Yep. You missed a deadly thread. The one where a lot of stupid americans want to do it with robots by 2012 (started by...drumroll....iMav!)


Man get some sleep


----------



## goobimama (Oct 16, 2007)

...working... will sleep at 6am. Forum posting is just during my two minute breaks...

Btw, you are one to talk. I've always seen you posting late night...or early morning....


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 16, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> ...working... will sleep at 6am. Forum posting is just during my two minute breaks...
> 
> Btw, you are one to talk. I've always seen you posting late night...or early morning....


What you in late night??


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 16, 2007)

Well, its all practice. I could play Quake3 comfortably on my dad's Thinkpad which had a small Joystick (The red one!). But some people had lotsa probs using it as a replacement for mouse. Its all how you are used to it.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Oct 16, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Lolz...u r the first computer user ever who says "I do not need to save a document i m working on".
> 
> I have a PC which u know about. I have a UPS so sudden power cut is not a problem. I use Windows in a properly configures way which unless I tinker with, never crashes. I use 3Ds Max & it has auto recovery & auto save by default.....so I should also not saves files right? Gr8 logic...something that important & u did not save it.


It is almost like saying that i drive carelessly because my Car has Airbags !


----------

